# Transmission noise



## Sweeperforce (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello,
I have a Craftsman LT2000 not sure of the year but I think is around 2005. I get a strange whining noise in my hydrostatic tranny when I put in into gear. I sounds like it might be low in fluid, but I don't want to add something wrong. I shot a video and you can clearly hear the noise. I heard this last year and didn't think anything about it. But I would give me piece of mind if you think it is ok.
Thanks,
Tom
https://youtu.be/rU_zkwjEZ7c


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They will certainly whine especially if you just start to engage it without actually moving. In other words, they'll whine under load. Myself, I wouldn't worry about it, unless it has gotten louder than it typically was when you first bought it. Just be sure the fluid is up where it needs to be and is clean.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Shooting in the dark here... once you engage transmission/belt makes noise,so could it be bearing in the belt pulley?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mine has whined since I bought it brand new. As mentioned check the pulleys in the drive belt system for bearing noise, and/ or a loose pulley. Sometimes the bolt that holds them to the belly of the frame get loose. There is plug on top of the rearend if you take it out, and can see fluid then your good. These are sealed rearends, and usually require no service.


----------



## Sweeperforce (Mar 17, 2016)

I noticed a plug on top of the differential. Once I remove the old fluid, what should I replace it with?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Sweeperforce said:


> I noticed a plug on top of the differential. Once I remove the old fluid, what should I replace it with?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom



I used the same weight as the manual states but I swapped to synthetic. It called for 20w50 weight.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Forgot to mention mine doesnt have a drain plug so I had to take the rearend loose, and flip it over to drain it out thruogh the fill hole.


----------



## FixItForFree (Feb 10, 2017)

*Noisy transaxle*

My transaxle made that noise when the brake rotor disk assembly on the right side of the transaxle needed cleaning and adjustment. Go to the Hydro-Gear website and download the repair manual for your transaxle (free download) for adjustment instructions. I've had this happen on my tractor two or three times over the past 8 years.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

FixItForFree said:


> My transaxle made that noise when the brake rotor disk assembly on the right side of the transaxle needed cleaning and adjustment. Go to the Hydro-Gear website and download the repair manual for your transaxle (free download) for adjustment instructions. I've had this happen on my tractor two or three times over the past 8 years.



Thankyou for the info mine probably needs adjustment, and cleaning since I never have. Mine is 11 years old.


----------



## stew57 (Apr 11, 2017)

Im afraid that trans is going out. That noise is the pump. When it starts to get louder and progressively weaken, for example when warmed up will hardly pull itself up a hill, you will be looking for a replacement, from the sound of it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Forgot to mention mine doesnt have a drain plug so I had to take the rearend loose, and flip it over to drain it out thruogh the fill hole.


You will probably lose a hydro pump,within the season,then.
When you flip them,all the junk gets tossed around,and usually ends up getting into the pump.
That's why they're considered "non-serviceable".


----------



## FixItForFree (Feb 10, 2017)

*Hydro-Gear Transaxle*

Thanks all for your responses. Much appreciated. 
hp


----------

